# ListView - Problem



## Jacizzle (13. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute.

Kurze Erklärung vorab:
Ich habe vor längerer Zeit in Zusammenhang mit Excel ein kleines Tool geschrieben, wo man mit einer bestimmten Tastenkombination drückt und es wird ein Formular geöffnet mit einem Listview drin.

Das Tool hat die ganze Zeit funktioniert, bis vor ca. einer Woche, nun kann ich das nicht mehr benutzen. Aus irgendeinem Grund existiert wohl meine Listbox in der Bibliothek nicht mehr? Im Forumlar wird mir das Element noch angezeigt, klicke ich aber auf die Eigenschaften wird mir gesagt: "Die Objektbibliothek ist ungültig oder enthält Verweise Objektdefinition, die nicht gefunden werden konnten".

Habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, z.B. das ListView gelöscht und neu eingefügt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.B. bei dem ListView sämtliche Funktionen fehlen die ich benutze, ein kleines Beispiel:



> Me.lstLagerInfo.ListItems.Clear
> 
> Me.lstLagerInfo.ColumnHeaders.Clear
> Me.lstLagerInfo.ColumnHeaders.Add 1, "Artikelnummer", "Artikelnr.", 50
> ...



Das ich das Tool gemacht habe ist allerdings ziemlich lange her, bin mir aber fast sicher das ich ein ListVew und nichts anderes verwendet hatte.

Bin ein wenig verzweifelt, kann mir einer helfen? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## DrSoong (13. Mai 2009)

Schau mal bei deinem Excel-Projekt im VBA-Editor unter _Extras_ - _Zusätzliche Steuerelemente_, ob da das entsprechende ListView-Element gewählt ist (da gibts mehrere Versionen).

Ansonsten lad das ganze hier in einem Zip-File hoch, damit man sich das ansehen kann.


Der Doc!


----------



## Jacizzle (19. Mai 2009)

Hi DrSoong..

Sorry für die späte Antwort 

Ich hab das Problem immernoch nicht lösen können. Ob das zuätzliche Element in der Liste steht habe ich nun in den letzten 5 Tagen mehr als einmal und in jeder erdenktlichen Variante getestet  Es steht definitiv in der Liste. Das einzige was nicht funktioniert ist, dass ich auf Eigenschaften dieses Elementes zugreifen kann.

Nun kommts:
Ich habe quasi das Problem gefunden, nur finde ich zu meinem Problem keine Lösung  Das ganze scheint an einem Berechtigungsproblem zu liegen. Wir benutzen Terminalserver, auf dem die User arbeiten. Melde ich mich mit meinem Namen an (der übrings in der Admininstratorengruppe sitzt), kann ich die Eigenschaften des Elements nicht mehr aufrufen. Melde ich mich allerdings mit dem Administratorenkonto der Domäne an, kann ich aufeinmal wieder auf das Element zugreifen.

Ich finde aber zum (sorry) verrecken nicht raus wo die Berechtigung fehlt und wieso die überhaupt aufeinmal weg ist


----------



## DrSoong (19. Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass das Verzeichnis, wo sich die Steuerelement-Bibliothek befindet, rechtemäßig das Problem sein wird. Kontrollier das mal nach, uU lässt sich da eine Lösung finden.

Ansonsten kann ich leider auch nicht helfen, kann ja nicht dein Netzwerk für dich hacken. 


Der Doc!


----------



## Jacizzle (21. Mai 2009)

Wenn das so einfach gewesen wäre, hätte ich hier nicht um Hilfe gebeten  

Ich hab die Lösung gefunde, lag weder an irgendwelche Rechte, noch an der Programmierung usw.

Es lag alleine an einem blöden Sicherheitsupdate von Microsoft  Ich hab das auf einem Testserver entfernt und danach ging es wieder.

Würde jetzt gerne (für die, die den selben Fehler evtl. bekommen) die Nummer des Sicherheitsupdate posten. Ich glaube es ist KB960715. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Es scheint wohl schon ein Patch dafür zu geben den Fehler zu beheben, habe aber noch nicht rausgefunden wie. Entfernen des Sicherheitspatches geht aber auch als Übergangslösung


----------

